# what jobs each cultivator shovel does



## judd86 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm new to the tractor world, I normally plant by hand but I'm getting older and now I think using a tractor would be way easier and my body would thank me. I have some experience with tractors but mostly with haying, nothing that involves ground engaging. I am buying a cultivator next season and I am curious what cultivator shovels do what job. I know that sweeps are good for row crop cultivation and pulling the weeds out but that's just about it. What jobs are other shovels like spring shanks or double pointed shovels used for?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Shovels dig, just cover a wider area than a point. Sweeps lift the dirt and weeds. I like points or small shovels to dig, sweeps with wings to run shallow, cut weed roots and leave them on top to wither and die, works well for summer fallow. Row cultivators, you want to cut the roots and leave on top to die, also lets oxygen in if crusted over. You can dig down to bring moisture up to seeding level with a field cultivator and pack and seal for seedbeds, this takes points or small shovels to dig down. Points or shovels of all sizes will also leave ridges to catch runoff water or light snow that would blow.


----------

